# Greenup reports?



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Long trip for us to Greenup and could use some news. With the water settling down are the sauger hitting?


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I don't know about the bite but the weather tomorrow is calling for 2-4 in of snow possible. whatever comes our way should be gone saturday though. hope this helps some.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Teethyfish said:


> Ok guys, fess up.............who drove the John Deere riding lawn mower over the hill pulling a red wagon..........Kentucky side, at the end of the lock wall today?


Whoever it was, we thought sure you were gonna wind up in the river!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Thats funny. Oddly when i was about 13 or so i put the front end of my grandpa's john deer in a pond, and it just happened to be pullin a red wagon. Ha. 

How did you guys do down there today?

Me and my bud we're only gettin' drum today. They were stacked thick, nearly snaggin' one about every 5th retrieve. Hopefully this warm front will get their mouthes to open. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

pppatrick said:


> How did you guys do down there today?
> 
> Me and my bud we're only gettin' drum today. They were stacked thick, nearly snaggin' one about every 5th retrieve. Hopefully this warm front will get their mouthes to open.
> 
> ...


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

It was tough. Some of the smallest drum i've ever seen. 10-12 inchers. We's at the mouth of the guyandotte. I'll be out on it again tomorrow, and then winfield locks on the kanawha tuesday. We were talkin about gettin non-res license and checkin' it out down there at greenup soon. Just need to make my mind up on a ky or oh. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

You better get out there doboy. Its gonna be to nice to spend a day anywhere else. Btw, drum love store bought preserved minnows. Haha. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

